# Is this to code



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Inducer draft motor on a wood fired boiler


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Exposed wiring, fail.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Air setting


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

How did you get pics of my setup from canada?:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> How did you get pics of my setup from canada?:laughing:


Show me yours ... Lol


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

Atleast it is foil tape and not duct tape.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

It's the thought that counts.... Right?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

OldSchool said:


> Show me yours ... Lol


I haven't put one on yet but have contemplated setting up my wood furnace with one on a thermostat to make the temp more consistent in the house!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I figured I would just try this out ... Experiment

I put a ventor motor from a gas furnace to induce a draft into the wood fire ...

The draft going in was so strong that sparks were coming out ... Took me a fee minutes to realize I could damper the intake air of the ventor motor ... That's the foil tape over the hole ...

I was amazed at the btu I get out of this wood boiler now ..

I got it hooked up to an aqua stat turn off the motor at 160 deg ...

Now that I know it works great it's think to clean it up and make it look pretty


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

US stove makes a draft inducer kit for my wood furnace I just have never got around to ordering one, I have a couple powervent motors off of old water heaters and thought about trying it, but it's in the garage attached to my house and I don't wanna experiment with fire to much there:laughing: Had a house fire 4 years ago and don't ever want another (electrical and not related to wood furnace)


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

I like it. reminds me of the backyard blast furnace from make magazine (blowdryer and charcoal bbq)


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It's crazy how much hotter this boiler runs with the power ventor...


----------

